# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Del në ankand letra e Ajnshtajnit: Bibla legjendë primitive

## EuroStar1

Një letër e shkruar me dorë nga Albert Ajnshtajni, në të cilën ai hedh poshtë idenë e Zotit, si një produkt i dobësisë njerëzore, pritet të vendoset në një ankand në një faqe e interneti të shitjeve online. 

Në letrën Ajnshtajni e quan Biblën një koleksion të legjendave të nderuara, por megjithatë, primitive, të cilat janë më shumë se fëmijërore. 

Ajnshtajni e shkroi letrën në vitin 1954, një vit para vdekjes së tij, dhe ia dërgoi atë filozofit Eric Gutkind, transmeton REL. 

Çmimi fillestar ofertues për letrën ishte 3 milionë dollarë. Shitësi anonim i letrës e ka blerë atë në vitin 2008 për 404 mijë dollarë nga ankandet Bloomsbury në Londër. 

Letra e cila ka ngjallur më shumë se kuorizitet për përmbajtjen,do të qëndrojë në ankand deri më datën 18 tetor. 

(e.m/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Scion

Pse duhet te paguhet kaq shtrenjt nje e vertete e vetekuptueshme?

----------


## EuroStar1

Sepse e thene nga nje shkenctare si  Ajnshtajn, tingellon me e besueshme se nga mendimi i nje individi normal ose nga arsyetimi vetjak. E thene nga koka te medha, te ben qe te mendosh edhe po nuk pate mend. Menyra se si ata ta konkretizojne nje ceshtje, nuk te le zgjidhje tjeter per vec se ta pranosh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Scion

> Sepse e thene nga nje shkenctare si  Ajnshtajn, tingellon me e besueshme se nga mendimi i nje individi normal ose nga arsyetimi vetjak. E thene nga koka te medha, te ben qe te mendosh edhe po nuk pate mend. Menyra se si ata ta konkretizojne nje ceshtje, nuk te le zgjidhje tjeter per vec se ta pranosh


Po mire pra, une nuk e kam problemin tek ajo qe ke shkruar me lart, sepse ne nje fare forme dihej se Einstein nuk ishte besimtar, por me shume e kam tek fakti se "Perse duhet ta thote Einstein, me doreshkrim". Qe te jem me i qarte, Qe bibla, qurani, apo c'do liber tjeter fetar Einstein-it i dukej nje novele fiction nuk do "Dokument te shkruar", thjeshte e verteta eshte ajo qe eshte ndac shkruaje ndac mos e shkruaj. Ne te njejtin raport ajo eshte e pacmuar si vlere por edhe dicka qe jepet falas.

Pyetja qe rrjedh eshte kjo, kush vlen me shume, Doreshkrimi apo e Verteta ne ate doreshkrim?  :buzeqeshje: 

To be or to appear to be :P

----------


## EuroStar1

Dorshkrimi  :perqeshje:

----------


## Scion

> Dorshkrimi


Hahaha

Si vlere materiale per materialistat, Doreshkrimi; ose cdo gje qe prodhon para

Si vlere ideale per idealistat, mendimi, ose c'do gje e vlefshme per te krijuar ide.

Ku bie ti, Euro?

Go figure it!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Hahaha
> 
> Si vlere materiale per materialistat, Doreshkrimi; ose cdo gje qe prodhon para
> 
> Si vlere ideale per idealistat, mendimi, ose c'do gje e vlefshme per te krijuar ide.
> 
> Ku bie ti, Euro?
> 
> Go figure it!


Si i bohet kesaj videos o burr, se e pata bo HD

----------


## Scion

> Si i bohet kesaj videos o burr, se e pata bo HD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbvC5PwPn78


E para njehere, ngjarja me lart nuk eshte e Einstein por i Atribuohet atij, tjetra, menyra e ndertimit te asaj ngjarjeje rrezaton injorance dhe eshte fyerje per Einstein ne fakt. E dyta dhe me e rendesishmja, qe Einstein nuk mohonte zotin por brockullat fetare qe predikojne nje zot personal. Ai ishte nje Spinoist dhe besonte ne zotin e Baruch-Spinozes. Zoti i Einstein, ose ai qe perfytyronte ai nuk eshte zot tekanjoz e hileqar, me trup e intelekt personal por komplet dicka tjeter. Ose me shkurt, zoti i Einstein i "thyen ne mes" te gjith zotrucat e amebave fetare.

----------


## angmokio

> Po mire pra, une nuk e kam problemin tek ajo qe ke shkruar me lart, sepse ne nje fare forme dihej se Einstein nuk ishte besimtar, por me shume e kam tek fakti se "Perse duhet ta thote Einstein, me doreshkrim". Qe te jem me i qarte, Qe bibla, qurani, apo c'do liber tjeter fetar Einstein-it i dukej nje novele fiction nuk do "Dokument te shkruar", thjeshte e verteta eshte ajo qe eshte ndac shkruaje ndac mos e shkruaj. Ne te njejtin raport ajo eshte e pacmuar si vlere por edhe dicka qe jepet falas.
> 
> Pyetja qe rrjedh eshte kjo, kush vlen me shume, Doreshkrimi apo e Verteta ne ate doreshkrim? 
> 
> To be or to appear to be :P


Mos e ngaterro Ajnshtajnin me Kuranin, ka folur per Biblen dhe jo per Kuranin.

----------


## Scion

> Mos e ngaterro Ajnshtajnin me Kuranin, ka folur per Biblen dhe jo per Kuranin.


Si i behet qe nje genjeshter te jete pak me e mire se nje genjeshter tjeter? Prape genjeshter mer burre!

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Nese letra eshte e vertete dhe jo nje mashtrim del qe Ajnshtajni paska qene i dyzuar per kete ceshtje deri ne vdekje. Dhe kjo eshte normale. 
> Ajnshtajni vleresohet per mendjen e mprehte ne fushen e fizikes (jo dhe aq te matematikes) dhe kjo nuk e ben besueshem ne nje fushe tjeter ate te Meta-fizikes. Mendimi i tij prej shkencetari eshte me interes por ketu flitet per gjera te tjera ne te cilat fizikanti eshte jashte loje. Zoti nuk mund te eksperimentohet prandaj shkenca nuk e mohon dot ekzistencen e tij dhe as e pohon dot ate. Sepse ketu pretendohet qe Zot quhet Ai qe ka krijuar shkencen dhe jo nje krijese koti imagjinare te pafuqishme te krijuar prej disa besimtareve.

----------


## Scion

> > Ajnshtajni vleresohet per mendjen e mprehte ne fushen e fizikes (jo dhe aq te matematikes) dhe kjo nuk e ben besueshem ne nje fushe tjeter ate te Meta-fizikes ...


Hajde mos plas tani, ti fusesh vetes nja 100000000 kg tritol ... pika si sna bie!

----------


## EuroStar1

> E para njehere, ngjarja me lart nuk eshte e Einstein por i Atribuohet atij, tjetra, menyra e ndertimit te asaj ngjarjeje rrezaton injorance dhe eshte fyerje per Einstein ne fakt. E dyta dhe me e rendesishmja, qe Einstein nuk mohonte zotin por brockullat fetare qe predikojne nje zot personal. Ai ishte nje Spinoist dhe besonte ne zotin e Baruch-Spinozes. Zoti i Einstein, ose ai qe perfytyronte ai nuk eshte zot tekanjoz e hileqar, me trup e intelekt personal por komplet dicka tjeter. Ose me shkurt, zoti i Einstein i "thyen ne mes" te gjith zotrucat e amebave fetare.


Booo aman mos me fut te keto filozofira, se po fillova, kjo teme shkon tej mase gjate dhe e ndryshon komlet thelbin e temes.

Duhet te ndajme Zoti-n nga Natyra

Duhet ta ndajme Natyren nga Zoti

Cili eshte Zoti ai qe ndikon ne njerzit dhe cdo gje qe na rrethon, apo meret me problemet kozmike (dalim te perkufizimi pastaj  :i qetë:  )

Kur Zoti nderhyn dhe kur jo

Pse Zoti e la njeriun ne forca te veta dhe natyres 

ehu shkon gjate, po ta analizosh Zoti-n e Ajshtajnit

----------


## Antiproanti

> Një letër e shkruar me dorë nga Albert Ajnshtajni, në të cilën ai hedh poshtë idenë e Zotit, si një produkt i dobësisë njerëzore, pritet të vendoset në një ankand në një faqe e interneti të shitjeve online. 
> 
> Në letrën Ajnshtajni e quan Biblën një koleksion të legjendave të nderuara, por megjithatë, primitive, të cilat janë më shumë se fëmijërore. 
> 
> ...
> 
> (e.m/BalkanWeb)


E kam lexuar Biblen dhe Kuranin, siperfaqesisht, dhe ne shume pjese me dukeshin shume "femijerore"...
Ende me duket e pabesueshme se si njerez shume te mencur, sic jane disa perfaqesues te larte te Kishes apo Xhamise, mund te besojne ne vertetesine dhe vleren e shume gjerave qe shkruhen ne keto libra.
Prandaj, eshte relativisht e mundur qe se paku disa nga udheheqesit e ketyre institucioneve fetare etj. te mos veprojne dhe vendosin nga bindja e tyre, por kryesisht per interesa personale, pushtet, karriere, perfitime materiale, privilegje  etj...

----------


## daniel00

Flet vete jeta e tij pse nuk e preferonte Biblen 


- Kur Ajnshtajni u divorcua me Milevën në vitin 1919 (tradhtia cilësohet si një nga shkaqet), ai u martua me kushërirën, Elsa Lowenthal. Në të vërtetë ai donte të martohej edhe me vajzën e Elsës nga një martesë e mëparshme, Ilse, 18 vjet më e re se ai, por ajo e kundërshtoi. Ndryshe nga Mileva, shqetësimi kryesor i Elsës ishte të kujdesej për burrin e saj të famshëm. Ajo i dinte dhe i toleronte tradhtitë dhe lidhjet dashurore të tij, të cilat zbulohen më vonë tek letrat e tij. Fillimisht e tradhtoi me sekretaren, Betty Neumann. Korrespondenca e tij tregon se ishte i lidhur me gjashtë gra, mes tyre dhe një spiune ruse.

E barazonte monogaminë me monotoninë
“Të gjitha martesat janë të rrezikshme”, një herë i tha intervistuesit. “Martesa është përpjekja e pasuksesshme për ta bërë diçka të zgjasë nga një incident”. Njihej botërisht se ishte burrë jobesnik, që prirej të binte në dashuri me dikë tjetër pasi sapo kishte shkëmbyer premtimet.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Pse duhet te paguhet kaq shtrenjt nje e vertete e vetekuptueshme?


Sepse e ka shkruajtur Ai.  :perqeshje:  


> Mos e ngaterro Ajnshtajnin me Kuranin, ka folur per Biblen dhe jo per Kuranin.


Spo shoh ndonje ndryshim midis te dyjave,

----------


## klajdi wolf

Ajshtajni besonte ne zot.Ai ka thane qe universi nuk mund te jete ateist.Feja pa shkencen eshte e verber dhe shkencen eshte gjysmake(dobet) ka thene Ajshtajni.

----------


## ane

> Mos e ngaterro Ajnshtajnin me Kuranin, ka folur per Biblen dhe jo per Kuranin.


hahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahaha

----------


## Scion

> Flet vete jeta e tij pse nuk e preferonte Biblen 
> 
> 
> - Kur Ajnshtajni u divorcua me Milevën në vitin 1919 (tradhtia cilësohet si një nga shkaqet), ai u martua me kushërirën, Elsa Lowenthal. Në të vërtetë ai donte të martohej edhe me vajzën e Elsës nga një martesë e mëparshme, Ilse, 18 vjet më e re se ai, por ajo e kundërshtoi. Ndryshe nga Mileva, shqetësimi kryesor i Elsës ishte të kujdesej për burrin e saj të famshëm. Ajo i dinte dhe i toleronte tradhtitë dhe lidhjet dashurore të tij, të cilat zbulohen më vonë tek letrat e tij. Fillimisht e tradhtoi me sekretaren, Betty Neumann. Korrespondenca e tij tregon se ishte i lidhur me gjashtë gra, mes tyre dhe një spiune ruse.
> 
> E barazonte monogaminë me monotoninë
> Të gjitha martesat janë të rrezikshme, një herë i tha intervistuesit. Martesa është përpjekja e pasuksesshme për ta bërë diçka të zgjasë nga një incident. Njihej botërisht se ishte burrë jobesnik, që prirej të binte në dashuri me dikë tjetër pasi sapo kishte shkëmbyer premtimet.


Per ke Bibel e ke fjalen ti? :P

----------


## Gon!

> Flet vete jeta e tij pse nuk e preferonte Biblen 
> 
> 
> - Kur Ajnshtajni u divorcua me Milevën në vitin 1919 (tradhtia cilësohet si një nga shkaqet), ai u martua me kushërirën, Elsa Lowenthal. Në të vërtetë ai donte të martohej edhe me vajzën e Elsës nga një martesë e mëparshme, Ilse, 18 vjet më e re se ai, por ajo e kundërshtoi. Ndryshe nga Mileva, shqetësimi kryesor i Elsës ishte të kujdesej për burrin e saj të famshëm. Ajo i dinte dhe i toleronte tradhtitë dhe lidhjet dashurore të tij, të cilat zbulohen më vonë tek letrat e tij. Fillimisht e tradhtoi me sekretaren, Betty Neumann. Korrespondenca e tij tregon se ishte i lidhur me gjashtë gra, mes tyre dhe një spiune ruse.
> 
> *E barazonte monogaminë me monotoninë*
> Të gjitha martesat janë të rrezikshme, një herë i tha intervistuesit. Martesa është përpjekja e pasuksesshme për ta bërë diçka të zgjasë nga një incident. Njihej botërisht se ishte burrë jobesnik, që prirej të binte në dashuri me dikë tjetër pasi sapo kishte shkëmbyer premtimet.


E paska dashur me shume poligamine, si Muhamedi  :ngerdheshje:

----------

